# New!



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Help. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum. On this forum, you must post pics of you & your lease horse, it is required. Then we post all the "oohs & aahs".


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is going to be tough. Whenever I see your avatar name, I will think you are desperately asking for help, even when you aren't . I guess that was by design, no?

in any case, have you pictures of your lease horse? and Welcome!


----------



## NMdressage (Sep 13, 2012)

I will try to get pics up of the pony soon! lol I know the avatar name is horrible! It was for my first post and I couldn't come up with anything else and now I can't figure out how to change it!!! Anyone know how to do that? (Even though I am of the 'computer generation' so to speak, I am still very challenged when it comes to computer)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont believe you CAN change it....
unless a Mod can get it done for you???


but yes. pics are a must

oh and WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum this is a nice site


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

A very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## NMdressage (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Great to have another Dressage rider on board, be sure to pop into the Dressage subforum under English Riding


----------

